# Puffy Heart Pattern - With Photos



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Had a KP'er request this heart pattern that Aunt Carole sent for the Christmas Ornament Exchange.

Here's the pattern. It took her some time to write it out...but it kept her busy. I took the photos so I hope they help. Em

Knitted Heart

Cast On 40 stitches (or any # of even stitches.depending on weight of yarn and needle size) Play with it until it has YOUR personality. You can vary the stitches and use multiple colors.
40 stitches - #6 needle  DK weight
Work knit all lines until measures 1 ½ (See Photo #1)
Bind off 10 stitches  work across remaining stitches. (See Photo #2)
Next row bind off 10 sitches and work across. (See Photo #3)
Knit remaining 20 stitches (the middle) until this portion measures
1 3/4 (See Photo #4)
NOW cut yarn long enough to stitch completely around the heart
Thread this yarn on needle and thread this needle through the working stitches on the needle and draw tight. (Photo #5)
Now fold lower edge to upper edge (point to point) (Photo #6)
When you get to upper rounded portion..thread through the front stitches and back stitches and draw tight to match other rounded portion of the heart. (Photo #7)

Stitch across bottom leaving enough space open to stuff with fiberfill and then stitch close.and shape (Photo #8)


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Cute thank you for sharing  enjoy your day


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Em ! ! ! How is she doing, I pray for her everyday.
Lynn


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

nnyl said:


> Hi Em ! ! ! How is she doing, I pray for her everyday.
> Lynn


She is good around Uncle Lou, trying not to stress him out because she worries about him.

Someone asked for this heart pattern and I didn't know how to knit it so she went to her office and took some scrap yarn and knit and wrote the pattern. I know it made her think of the knitting and nothing else. So it was a good thing.

Will hear results of the newest biopsy by the end of the week, hopefully, and then the appt. with the oncologist on Monday to find out what the next step will be.

We went to Mass this morning and I could see she was at peace in her heart.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

charliesaunt said:


> She is good around Uncle Lou, trying not to stress him out because she worries about him.
> 
> Someone asked for this heart pattern and I didn't know how to knit it so she went to her office and took some scrap yarn and knit and wrote the pattern. I know it made her think of the knitting and nothing else. So it was a good thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for the update, I am concerned, please let us know the results and what the next step will be. Lynn


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Very clearly written. Prayers for you and your aunt.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

you did a great job with he photos!!
Blessings


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for this. I need to make 20 and this looks like the easiest one i have seen yet.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Thanks for this. I need to make 20 and this looks like the easiest one i have seen yet.


We've made garlands of them for Christmas (red & green)....for Valentine's Day in red.....for a baby's room in the mother's colors. I remember the one that went around my room and it was multiples of pinks and purples....and Aunt Carole had put rosettes in between the hearts and strung them on a purple ribbon.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

You are such a love to have done this for your aunt, and for us. Thanks!
Hope all goes well at the oncologist!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

These would make nice sachets for gifts. I also hang a sachet from knitted covered clothes hangers to make the clothes smell nice, so, since these can be made in different sizes, this pattern wold be great. 

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Blessings to you and your Aunt, my DIL is going through chemo now, I know how it is.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice, thanks


----------



## farleyw40 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for pattern, which is so clearly written and shown so beautifully in your photos. Will think of you in prayers.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting and for the photography. Prayers for your Aunt. We are waiting for my husbands appointments.. He was just diagnosed with lung cancer.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love it! Looks so nice and is so easy to make. Thank you.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks these are lovely


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to get us this pattern .


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very clever! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

These are very cute. Thank you and good luck to your aunt.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Em. thank you for posting the pattern and photos. Very nicely done. Prayers going up for your precious Aunt and you.
Faye


----------



## patriciah (Nov 26, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> Had a KP'er request this heart pattern that Aunt Carole sent for the Christmas Ornament Exchange.
> 
> Here's the pattern. It took her some time to write it out...but it kept her busy. I took the photos so I hope they help. Em
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pattern , must try


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

patriciah said:


> Thank you for the pattern , must try


Easy peasy. After you make one or two, you'll want to make hundreds of them. Great in all sizes....also good as sachet's in your lingerie chest.....of course mixing the fiberfill with your favorite scent. I've sometimes added slivers of lavender soap.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

patriciah said:


> Thank you for the pattern , must try


Easy peasy. After you make one or two, you'll want to make hundreds of them. Great in all sizes....also good as sachet's in your lingerie chest.....of course mixing the fiberfill with your favorite scent. I've sometimes added slivers of lavender soap...or fresh rosemary.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

asyinger said:


> Thank you for the pattern. Very clearly written. Prayers for you and your aunt.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Those are so cute!! I've gotta try them. Thanks so much for sharing. And your pictures are great!!
Marge


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

When I saw Aunt Carole knitting this I thought "THIS IS GOING TO BE A HEART???!!!"

Proves me wrong once again.


----------

